# Baratza grinders



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We still have the following models in stock - ]

Baratza Virtuoso

Baratza Precisio

I think we might be the only one's left with few units of these!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Any update on the Esatto attachment? Baratza now say they are no longer available outside of the USA, don't know if you've managed to grab a couple?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

That's correct not available outside US. Not sure why they are controlling this so tight!


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm well peeved off at that. I only bought my preciso for the Esatto attachment, I could have got a nice step less grinder for the £300 it cost me. Grrr







stuck with it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Plenty of us sites selling them though?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Shipping & Customs is my concern. Just tried a few US coffee sites and cant find any that do UK shipping off the bat probably only special request. Bloody kicking myself. The other idea of buying it was I could easily switch between pourover and espresso but I found my old Hario slim which I could have used for pourover, I only have them every blue moon so I could have gone for a purely espresso step less grinder instead. Ahh well it happens.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

pretty sure people on here have purchased from this site in the past!

http://www.chriscoffee.com/Esatto-Coffee-Grinder-Attachment-p/esatto.htm


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Flog it and pick up a new Vario for £290?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

£290, where have you seen that??? Cheapest I found was £350. SWMBO has already warned me not to get any ideas about changing grinder unless I can prove that its broken or doesnt do the job, which I can't so I'm sadly stuffed. I do wish now though I had saved an extra £50 and got a Vario the preciso cost me £300.

Postage with ChrisCoffee brings it to £150 which is good, any idea what the import tax is I can't understand what category it comes under, parts maybe??


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23998-Mahlkonig-Home-Vario-Mk3-now-in-stock


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ahh right with VAT its £350. I think customs and VAT will increase total price to £183 (20% VAT + 2.5% Duty). What on earth was I thinking, I should have just saved £50.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahh bugger didn't see it was before VAT...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I got lucky with my vario, picked up an ex demo from BB for £300, had hardly anything through it.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lucky bugger, do you think much of the timing mechanism on it? I read somewhere that its quite accurate for dosing the same amount within 0.7g i think it was.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Gotta be honest, i used it for 2/3 weeks till my E10 came, i never bothered to set the timers up, just used to hold a set of scales with the basket under the outlet and start it off, i could shut the grinder off when it hit the 18/19/20g does no problem.

Its not been used for a good 6-8 weeks due to not doing much brewing at home recently.

Its a nice compact grinder, but the adjustments can be a fooker, if you knock the little levers they can move a fair bit meaning your dialing in again...


----------

